# Video conferencing/remote classroom ideas



## Bootss (Dec 30, 2011)

I'm going to attend a webinar with the company called repower. I think they're using something called GoToMeeting.com


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

I was pretty impressed with GoToMeeting. It will handle the camera and the PowerPoint (screen share). The same company also has GoToWebinar and GoToTraining, I don't know which would be the best fit but they offer a free trial. It has so many bells and whistles you'll probably want to take at least a half day to tinker and experiment with it and figure out how it will work for you. You could actually have people attend and participate from home if that is something you'd want. 

You could try it out with a laptop with a built in webcam or even an iPad at both ends. If you connect the device at the remote end to the classroom's projector - probably just matter of the right cable - you're in business. 

If you want to go deluxe in the classroom you can set up a PC connected to the projector, a camera, and a microphone, like most things you can spend as much as you want on videoconferencing equipment, but these days the basics work very well for small $$. 

Goes without saying you need solid internet in both classrooms.


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

splatz said:


> I was pretty impressed with GoToMeeting. It will handle the camera and the PowerPoint (screen share). The same company also has GoToWebinar and GoToTraining, I don't know which would be the best fit but they offer a free trial. It has so many bells and whistles you'll probably want to take at least a half day to tinker and experiment with it and figure out how it will work for you. You could actually have people attend and participate from home if that is something you'd want.
> 
> You could try it out with a laptop with a built in webcam or even an iPad at both ends. If you connect the device at the remote end to the classroom's projector - probably just matter of the right cable - you're in business.
> 
> ...


Thanks!

I have a projector in both classrooms, though we may consider putting in a large flatscreen TV if it seems like a reasonable idea. I would run the class off my laptop.

I'll check out the GoToMeeting outfit.


----------



## Bootss (Dec 30, 2011)

I noticed an app that is GoToWebinar


----------



## Pete m. (Nov 19, 2011)

Webinars have their place such as static content. For continuing education or to present new material I think the webinar is seriously lacking in the interaction between the presenter and the attendee.

Unless it's set up correctly it would be difficult for an attendee to ask a question or to get more detailed explanations.

Pete


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

The TV is nice because with HDMI you can get both the sound and the video on the TV over one cable. (You may have to fool with the computer's sound settings to make the audio go out the HDMI rather than the computer's speakers or headphone jack.) Plus you can watch TV on a TV when you're not in training. 

GoToMeeting does have a function for asking questions. For this setup, there would have to be a moderator at the receiving end working the computer to ask questions. 

I am sure you already thought of this, but if you want something dead simple, you can just Skype between the sites and it would work fine. In the primary classroom put the laptop on the podium in front of the teacher, in the remote classroom put it under the screen / TV with the camera on the audience.


----------

